# Laptop Stands: iCurve, iPerch, or ?



## 033 (Dec 4, 2003)

Can anyone tell me which one is better? Or any alternatives. I need to get a stand ASAP. I'm sick of looking down at my laptop!

iCurve http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/icurve/index.html

iPerch http://www.macmice.com/iperch.html


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Get a cinderblock. 

I'd recommend the iCurve over the iPerch because it doesn't insulate the bottom of the machine, but don't buy anything until you go to the store and try one of these stands to see if they will suit your purposes.  If you have a keyboard and mouse, then stability isn't as big an issue as if you were typing directly onto the Book's keyboard.  The best way to determine this is the user test.


----------



## senne (Dec 4, 2003)

i think they have the same qualities.. They both look nice too.


----------



## Salvo (Dec 4, 2003)

I have an iCurve and haven't looked back. It raises the laptop up to eye level.
I recommend the iBreeze to people with Windows Laptops. They usually run Hotter, and also usually only have one USB Port... they can use the iBreeze as a Hub...

In your Situation, It all comes down to aesthetics... Whichever looks better, I prefer the iCurve, as the rounded edges complement my iBook.
The iPerch would complement someone with a more "Square Edged" Laptop.

I also Thoroughly recommend an external Keyboard.

PS. One final thought, if you have a Bookendz for your Laptop, the iPerch is the only option... The iCurve can't balance a Dock when it doesn't have a laptop hooked up, while you could fasten the Dock to the iPerch and not have to worry about it falling off. 
http://www.bookendzdocks.com/bookendz/


----------



## chevy (Dec 6, 2003)

Why would you need a stand for a PB ?


----------



## adambyte (Dec 6, 2003)

Because when you put your laptop on your desk, you want it at eye level, and you want to use an external keyboard and mouse.


----------



## voice- (Dec 6, 2003)

Personally, I'd go for the Griffin one. After a while your laptop gets hot underneath, right? Griffin's stand seems to not block that bottom as much...


----------



## ora (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi there
I've been looking at the Macally Icestation. It looks like it allows a good range of positions, and also can be made to have a very small footprint.
I've got a Rev A 12" powerbook, so getting it off the table is a priority for me in order to reduce the heat, and this seemed a better and more adjustable option than the other two mentioned. having said that, I've had some difficulties tracking one down in the UK, but I think i've sorted it now.

ora


----------



## adambyte (Dec 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... the iCurve and iPerch are elegant looking, and you don't have to open up your laptop all the way, and they let you have more desk space... but they cost twice as much as the Icestation... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Salvo (Dec 7, 2003)

If you want something cheaper, my money would go towards the MacMice iBreeze. Not much more expensive than an IceStation, and comes with cooling fans and USB Hub. Just need to get it that little bit higher... Couple of Phone books would do the trick


----------



## evildan (Dec 13, 2003)

Voice makes a great point... I use my laptop as my primary machine. I have an external monitor/key/mouse attached and the fan kicks on quite a bit. I've taken to putting a book under the machine just for current. I've noticed after doing that, the fan doesn't kick on hardly at all.

As a result, I've been thinking about picking up a stand.


----------

